# NOT WORK SAFE !   Brazilian fart fest sic



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

http://www.emptyspace.dk/view.asp?ID=wmv-Fantasy 

I know .. but i couldn't beleive this was out there !!!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

omg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what are they inhaling....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 24, 2004)

Vieope, you care to expound on this craze?


----------



## redspy (Nov 24, 2004)

http://www.juicyco.com/attachments/fart.wmv


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## dschneid (Nov 25, 2004)

Just when I tought I've seen everything on the net


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sniffing glue is no longer the craze in Brazil, they've moved up to methane.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 25, 2004)

_I didn´t even let the video open but I can predict what was it.  
Not the Brazil I live in. _


----------

